# Genio!



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2010)

http://divertiti.aenigmas.com/ridi.html


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2010)

http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=850


----------



## Iris (20 Maggio 2010)

Gli hanno tolto il Brancaccio per darlo alla De Filippi.


----------



## Nobody (20 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Gli hanno tolto il Brancaccio per darlo alla De Filippi.


 miiiiimiiiiimiiiii


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2010)

a me proietti  non piace .troppo romano


sembro una leghista:mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (21 Maggio 2010)

Neanche io ci vado pazza...mai andata ad un suo spettacolo. Però gli vanno riconosciuti meriti...certo togliere Proietti, per mettere in scena il ciarpame di Amici, è un insulto . Già per il teatro c'è poco spazio, se ne togliamo ancora, mi chiedo cosa rimarrà.
Comunque credo che andranno a morire difame, perchè la gente che guarda la De Filippi, certo non è un'amante della prosa.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Neanche io ci vado pazza...mai andata ad un suo spettacolo. Però gli vanno riconosciuti meriti*...certo togliere Proietti, per mettere in scena il ciarpame di Amici, è un insulto* . Già per il teatro c'è poco spazio, se ne togliamo ancora, mi chiedo cosa rimarrà.
> Comunque credo che andranno a morire difame, perchè la gente che guarda la De Filippi, certo non è un'amante della prosa.


 sì.
a proietti riconosco meriti e capacità ma personalmente non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## Iris (21 Maggio 2010)

La cosa che è grave è che in Italia no resistono le scuole di teatro (Proietti a sua l'ha chiusa per mancanza di fondi)..Gassman pure ci provò...tutti gli attori seri che provano ad aprire scuole, sono lasciati soli. 
Non c'è alcun investimento sul futuro dei giovani, nè in campo artistico, nè scientifico. Eppure abbiamo un patrimonio immenso e secondo me anche dei talenti.


----------

